

Hate scribd? Try Libboo - LibbooChris

Okay, it's not the same as Scribd but it really yanks my chain when I see authors being exploited.<p>I made Libboo - www.libboo.com - It's free, I dont make any money out of it, no advertising etc etc... it's just a fun and friendly way to share your stuff with the world.<p>But it has (at least) one key awesome bit. You can collaborate. Not like Google Wave or any of this pointless 'live writing' (where you see each other type = catastrophe when writing) - but as a team like you do in the real world.<p>When you publish, all your stuff is available for free. It's like a 'Myspace for Books'<p>Okay - sorry to make this sound like spam, but I recently read the 'hate scribd' thread and it really wound me up. Hard working souls like myself (I am also a writer) work our cotton little socks off for next to nothing and then these bstards who care not about the 'art' sometimes go that step too far.<p>Anyway - let me know what you think!<p>And... remember.... I do this for free... don't hate me too much if you don't like it!
======
OoTheNigerian
How are you a replacement for Scribd? I don't see the similarity.

------
LibbooChris
I guess it's not a replacement.

I am trying to make a 'myspace for books'. Whereas scribd is a kind of
repository. Libboo lets you write things online and/or upload your stuff.

Make sense?

